# good advice for tommorow's entry test



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

hey any one wana give some last time advices to improve grades 
well from my side eat carbohydrate rich foor today in diner n in sehri eat protein rich diet
take adequate sleep at nyt
n stop learning or revising after maghrab just relax listen to songs etc 
N pray to Allah for help


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

i think u r rite......but i m still nt ready for the test....need to do loads...but will try my best to get above 40 % or so........


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

hey 40 percent just???????
wt u talking about u got 75 percent ryt means 53 percent of 70 n now if u get 1050 then ur compiled score wd b lyk 84 percent which is enough for aimc


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

where r u applying to .......and watz ur equivalence


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

ive done fsc n am siting tomorow in entry test if my name inshallah comes then no where to pvt but am thinking to submit forms of lmdc cmh uol fmdc as ive broght prospectus for them nw see wt happens ryt now my focus is for tomorow


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

wat is da last date of forms submission for da colleges like KEMU AIMC LMDC....applying doesnt hurt....and i hope for da best


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

u r giving tomorow test for these colleges:
king edward medical college lahore
allama iqbal lahore
services lahore
fatima jinaah (not u as ur a male  )
quide azam bhawalpur
saikh zayed rahim yar khan
nishter multan
punjab medical faislabad
rawalpandi medical rawalpindi

n after 22 when list wd b displayed u have to submit the results to :
cmh last date i think 29 sep
lmdc last date 27
fmdc last date 25 sept
n of uol i dnt know


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

u shud be applyin everywhere u can
its always good to have a backup


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

thanx 4 this information......how much does KEMU require in equivalence + entry test


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

u cant be in kemu i dntmean to hurt u but its better to reveal the truth for u it requires above 86 percent aggregate which u cant get even u score 100 percent

yup after tommorow i wd see pls do pray for me tommorow#happy 


coolblue_one said:


> u shud be applyin everywhere u can
> its always good to have a backup


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

inshallah pray 4 me too......


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

You shouldn't say that someone can't get in. There's always a chance, even if it's slim. Apply wherever you want to apply, regardless of your scores.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

am sorry#sad


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

thanx fareeha and mashtahriz...............if i take a mean of both of ur comments .....it cumes to apply in every university u could ........


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

yup ure ryt on monday go n buy the prospectus frm these colleges


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

yeah chickoos do as she sys

dont get confused or somethin cause u look so in ur display pic
jus apply everywhere
like they say:the shotgun approach


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

are any of u guys giving the test at UHS???


----------



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

IF u are taking the test in *AIMC* bring a clip board since their is no desk or folding/reclining desk. Also relax u guys will do well, take ur time look at each question and trust always ur first instinct since that is the right choice, espeically if u did ratta ( memorization). Try to answer each question, skip the ones u do not know only to come back to them at the end, answer each question even if u dont know the right answer since u do not get penalized for making a wrong choice.

*Don't cheat* bec u might think the locals know more than u but u would be surprised, just trust your answers bec even if u do bad (GOD forbid) u know u put down ur own answers and not someone elses, p.s. get their early to get a good seat and sit in the front since the seats in the back are usually dark ( less lit) and proctors think u are going to cheat in the back.

Read all the direction and be sure to see if the use of the word *NOT* in any of the choices meaning which one does not belong there.

PS, bring all the required data with plenty of ID since, they have a tendency to check for ID's,National Identification Card (Shahnacti Card) will suffice.

And make a check list before u leave to see that u have everything, and do dress comfortable since the Auditorium is not to cold or hot these days, so dress shirt would suffice, with Kakis.


*Best of luck to u all, and Inshallah u all will do well.*


----------



## Fatima.as (Sep 5, 2008)

hello
is it possible tht u can enter these college in december or another time of the year instead of sep or oct.....???plz if any1 noz let me no thank u...


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

no admisions r open just for once in a year


----------



## Fatima.as (Sep 5, 2008)

thank u.....and wud u no till wht date the addmissions r done?like whtz the last date 4 incoming students?


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

yah after the second year result is annouced it is expected tht this year papers wd be by march so rult wd be out in july, last year we had in july n our result was in august so its allways in summer


----------



## Fatima.as (Sep 5, 2008)

is it tht they also do entry tests in july?like they take students in july?


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

*Don't cheat* 

ppl were cheating left and right. the invigilators knew and didnt do a thing about it.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

so_soon said:


> *Don't cheat*
> 
> ppl were cheating left and right. the invigilators knew and didnt do a thing about it.


Pretty much what all of med school is like here


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

to tell u the truth i dnt raelly know abt karachi one just tht aga khan do in april in lhr its always after augst



Fatima.as said:


> is it tht they also do entry tests in july?like they take students in july?


----------



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

Don't cheat

welcome to pakistan, this is how most people will pass but in the long run it will never help u bec remember if u want to practice in America u need to rely on ur own knowledge


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

come on dude 
when u r in rome do as the romans do so why not cheat when u r in pak

people say that every rule is made to be broken (this applies to pakistan and pakistan only within pakistans geographical boundaries)


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

haaaa i dnt even know how to cheat#sad


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

guys i think this thread shud be closed ad entry test is over long back


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

#happy yes


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Locked.


----------

